# Best brand for micor sd card for zenphone ase 2 550 KL



## andy_65_in (Sep 21, 2016)

Please suggest.i have a 2GB RAM phone.want a 32 GB compatible card tobe used a s internal storage.am aware of fakes floating around


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 21, 2016)

32GB only??? Upto 32 GB expandable???

SanDisk Ultra is pretty good 600rs for class 10 32 GB on Amazon its great deal. 
There are many version of it but Ultra seems fine to me.. using it for Lenovo Vibe p1m for 1 year no problem.. ₹632 at that time..


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 22, 2016)

What abt 16 gb sd card


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 26, 2016)

brought a samsung evo 32 gb.sd card.cant read it as *format as internal storage.*How can this be done to use my sd card as internal memory.my phone is marshmallow.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2016)

Android 6. Install app on SD card-ZE500KL(Laser
For those who are asking for SD card as Adoptable storage-Fan Cha


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 27, 2016)

Whitestar the zenforum asks for downloading a adb tool and then follow instrsuctions.is this method safe,i hope it doesnt warrant warantee


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2016)

I am not sure so ask there but in my opinion it is better to shift all media to SD card & use internal memory for only installing apps.


----------

